# Passenger side mirror dip not returning to memory position



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

We have had our 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line for a few weeks now. It has been good so far and we love the new tech. One thing we are noticing, however, is the intermittent operation of the passenger side mirror dip. When the mirror switch is set to R, it ALWAYS dips the passenger side mirror. However, when you then put the gear selector in D and drive over 10 mph, the mirror does not always return to it's memory position. I have played with this over the last few days and have tried resetting the memory seat position multiple times. The mirror will return to it's memory position for a few times and then when we get in the car the following day it will dip when we back out of our driveway but then stay in the dipped position once we start driving forwards above 10 mph. Has anyone encountered this? Found a fix? Brought to the attention of the dealer?


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

golfer975j said:


> We have had our 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line for a few weeks now. It has been good so far and we love the new tech. One thing we are noticing, however, is the intermittent operation of the passenger side mirror dip. When the mirror switch is set to R, it ALWAYS dips the passenger side mirror. However, when you then put the gear selector in D and drive over 10 mph, the mirror does not always return to it's memory position. I have played with this over the last few days and have tried resetting the memory seat position multiple times. The mirror will return to it's memory position for a few times and then when we get in the car the following day it will dip when we back out of our driveway but then stay in the dipped position once we start driving forwards above 10 mph. Has anyone encountered this? Found a fix? Brought to the attention of the dealer?


it's been the same for me... not sure why


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

golfer975j said:


> We have had our 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line for a few weeks now. It has been good so far and we love the new tech. One thing we are noticing, however, is the intermittent operation of the passenger side mirror dip. When the mirror switch is set to R, it ALWAYS dips the passenger side mirror. However, when you then put the gear selector in D and drive over 10 mph, the mirror does not always return to it's memory position. I have played with this over the last few days and have tried resetting the memory seat position multiple times. The mirror will return to it's memory position for a few times and then when we get in the car the following day it will dip when we back out of our driveway but then stay in the dipped position once we start driving forwards above 10 mph. Has anyone encountered this? Found a fix? Brought to the attention of the dealer?


I had this issue recently. I also have a 2019 SEL Premium R-Line. It's only happened once but I haven't used the mirror dip since then.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Happens to mine as well. I'd guess that about 1 out of every ten times it fails to return


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got the car back from the dealer. They experienced the same problem and went through the memory sequence again for the passenger side mirror lowering. They noted it appeared to be working properly. Upon getting the car back last night, MY key appears to be working properly (at least based on the few times I drove the car), but my WIFE'S key still has the issue. I tried going through the memory sequence again as the dealer instructed and still no go. Any suggestions? This stupid little issue is very frustrating!


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

golfer975j said:


> Just got the car back from the dealer. They experienced the same problem and went through the memory sequence again for the passenger side mirror lowering. They noted it appeared to be working properly. Upon getting the car back last night, MY key appears to be working properly (at least based on the few times I drove the car), but my WIFE'S key still has the issue. I tried going through the memory sequence again as the dealer instructed and still no go. Any suggestions? This stupid little issue is very frustrating!


Is the mirror dip turned off on your wife's profile?


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Is the mirror dip turned off on your wife's profile?


Mirror dip is turned on for both profiles/keys. It operates properly by lowering in reverse for both profiles/keys, however, once we shift into drive and exceed 10mph, it remains in the lowered position and never raises back up.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Weird.... Maybe the other thing you could try is delete your wife's profile, then copy yours to a new profile and assign it to your wife's key. If that works, then have your wife adjust the seats and mirrors, save it, and see if it still works.


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

I drove our Tiguan with MY key last night (the one that was provided to the dealer when they reprogrammed the mirror lowering sequence). I started it up, put it in reverse, the mirror lowered, backed out of the driveway, put it in drive, began driving and the mirror NEVER raised back up. It remained in the lowered position the entire time driving. Needless to say, another appointment has been made at the dealer. Such a minor issue is very frustrating!

I'm open to any other suggestions to try and fix this issue.


----------



## mastermoe (Mar 14, 2019)

golfer975j said:


> I drove our Tiguan with MY key last night (the one that was provided to the dealer when they reprogrammed the mirror lowering sequence). I started it up, put it in reverse, the mirror lowered, backed out of the driveway, put it in drive, began driving and the mirror NEVER raised back up. It remained in the lowered position the entire time driving. Needless to say, another appointment has been made at the dealer. Such a minor issue is very frustrating!
> 
> I'm open to any other suggestions to try and fix this issue.


Any fix for this? Thank you!


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Sorry for the bump, but was anyone able to get the dip feature to work on a trim without the memory function? I can't seem to get my mirrors to dip at all on my SEL R-Line JET BLACK (yes I know I'd have to manually adjust them back up). I tried enabling bit 1/ bit 1 & 2/ bit 1 & 2 & 3/ bit 2 &3 in controller 52 byte 4 with no luck.


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Quick update - took my car to another local dealer for the mirror issue. They diagnosed a faulty mirror switch, replaced it, and it seems to be working properly now (fingers crossed). If anyone else has this issue, I recommend asking your dealer to replace the mirror switch.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Are you talking about the switch on the driver's door?


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

golfer975j said:


> Quick update - took my car to another local dealer for the mirror issue. They diagnosed a faulty mirror switch, replaced it, and it seems to be working properly now (fingers crossed). If anyone else has this issue, I recommend asking your dealer to replace the mirror switch.


Do you happen to have the service bulletin number or a copy of your work order that explains what they did? I have the same issue and I don't want to go through another "Well, it works for us."


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

My 19 just started experiencing the same thing, will not go back to normal position while turned to R, but when I turn the switch back to the middle, it returns to where it should be


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, it was the mirror switch in the driver's door.

There was no service bulletin noted on our service order. The comments stated that the tech acknowledged the issue and also noted that the mirror did not always respond when moving the switch. As a result, they diagnosed a faulty mirror switch and replaced it.

This is my wife's car so I only drive it once a week (at most). When I picked up the car last Thursday the mirror was operating correctly (when using my key and my profile). However, my wife advised me that the mirror is still not returning to it's upright memory position for her. I have to drive it a bit more and do some more testing between keys and profiles to see if the issue still persists or if it simply needs to be reprogrammed. I will report back...


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

Zabes64 said:


> My 19 just started experiencing the same thing, will not go back to normal position while turned to R, but when I turn the switch back to the middle, it returns to where it should be


Doing this is forcing it to return to its normal position. It should also do so when the switch is in the passenger mirror position and you move the selector from R to D/S and reach a speed of about 8 MPH. While it does move away from its "reverse" position, it rarely gets back to the pre-programmed position.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

golfer975j said:


> Yes, it was the mirror switch in the driver's door.
> 
> There was no service bulletin noted on our service order. The comments stated that the tech acknowledged the issue and also noted that the mirror did not always respond when moving the switch. As a result, they diagnosed a faulty mirror switch and replaced it.
> 
> This is my wife's car so I only drive it once a week (at most). When I picked up the car last Thursday the mirror was operating correctly (when using my key and my profile). However, my wife advised me that the mirror is still not returning to it's upright memory position for her. I have to drive it a bit more and do some more testing between keys and profiles to see if the issue still persists or if it simply needs to be reprogrammed. I will report back...


Thanks for the update. It appears that this is not really fixed yet.

BTW, I found this in the Golf/GTI VII Forum https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7525857-Passenger-Mirror-Dip-in-Reverse-with-Correct-Return-Solv-ed-At-least-for-USA


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Tested the Tiguan out tonight when my wife got home. At first I used her key and her profile to test the mirror. It lowered upon putting the vehicle in reverse, and did not raise back up after traveling over 10mph. I tried reprogramming the lowering feature according to the manual and it appeared to be working for a few times. Next, I tried testing out the feature with my key and my profile. While the mirror returned to it’s upright memory position last Thursday, it DID NOT work tonight. I tried reprogramming the feature as I did with my wife’s key to no avail. I emailed the dealer and requested another appointment and to sit down with the technician to fully demonstrate the issue. A simple, but very frustrating issue! Stay updated...


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Slight update - I continue to work with the local dealer to get the issue resolved. At this point the dealer has been working with VW Corporate to identify the cause of the issue and resolve it. At the advice of VW Corporate, the local dealer has replaced the mirror switch on the driver’s door, the passenger door control module, and passenger side mirror. All this having been done, the issue still persists. At this point, I notified the dealer that the issue remains and I am waiting for them to get back to me about how to proceed. One thing to note, the dealer mentioned that 4 other 2019 Tiguan’s have been reported to VW Corporate with this same issue. Stay tuned for another update...


----------



## sim24v (Dec 4, 2006)

Same problem with my tiguan r line 2019. I have a appointment tomorrow . I hope that the problem will be fixed .


----------



## TIGUANNL (Oct 5, 2019)

*Same mirror issue*

Hello all....I am having the same problem with passenger mirror not returning to proper position. Have appointment in November to have it fixed. Hopefully there will be a fix


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Those of you that are having this issue, if you'd like to PM me with any info you're willing to share:
-What's happening
-Year
-Your trim level
-Your dealer name and City
-any other info

I'm going to pass it along to my contact at VW and make sure they are aware that this seems to be an issue on the 2019s. My dealer initially said it was due to coding I had done, but nothing I've done affects actual mirror and it happens intermittently (which also proves it isn't coding).

My 18 does not have any problems with the mirror and has the same coding done in the car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Zabes64 said:


> .....My dealer initially said it was due to coding I had done, but nothing I've done affects actual mirror and it happens intermittently (which also proves it isn't coding). My 18 does not have any problems with the mirror and has the same coding done in the car.


You obviously don't understand the complexities of a modern vehicle electrical system.


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

We have had our 2019 Tiguan SEL-P for a week. I was just playing around with this tonight and this is working for me (leaving the switch in position "R") the mirror will come back up to it's memorized position after shifting to D and reaching ~8mph. I have only tried my key fob and not my second fob. Here is a screen shot of my long coding if that's at all helpful (in link below)
https://photos.app.goo.gl/bz9oHp4utfQ53v936


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I've had this issue too. Seems like the mirror needs to lower completely first then you can drive off and it'll return to its memory position. I don't think its a big issue, it's operating as designed. Maybe software update or updated control module later on? 
Hopefully this helps, just let it lower all the way and then shift to drive.... eace:


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

vdubdm said:


> So, I've had this issue too. Seems like the mirror needs to lower completely first then you can drive off and it'll return to its memory position. I don't think its a big issue, it's operating as designed. Maybe software update or updated control module later on?
> Hopefully this helps, just let it lower all the way and then shift to drive.... eace:


I have tested this endless times in the past and it still doesn't operate properly.


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

I just had the Tiguan in yesterday for yet another part replacement. So, as of now, they have replaced the mirror control switch in the driver's door, the control module in the driver's door, the control module in the passenger door, and the mirror assembly. After bringing the Tiguan home last night, the mirror is STILL not operating properly. Sometimes it operates properly by lowering in reverse and then raising back up after driving forward, but other times it just remains in its lowered position. I have played around with it so much and I'm unable to identify a pattern of when it operates properly and when it doesn't. I will put another call into the dealer, but if anyone has any other ides in the meantime, I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got the Tiguan back from the dealer today. Now they replaced the “J” module and the driver’s seat memory module, but the issue still persists. I sent an email with a video attachment to the dealer demonstrating the issue and copied the GM of the dealer. The dealer has expressed that they have replaced every item that has interaction or communication with the mirror as well as the mirror itself. I am at a loss of what to do now. Again, such a stupid little issue, but it’s not working properly. Anyone...any ideas??


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

wow, crazy...I admit I don't use the function, but maybe it's a wiring harness issue, or did they replace that already too?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

any update here? just tried the fuction today and notice having the sam issue.


----------



## Canada_112211 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey guys, I have the same issue up here in Canada. This one is the top model with all the options. They have replaced everything, including the main module for the SUV. Did anyone get theirs fixed?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Canada_112211 said:


> Hey guys, I have the same issue up here in Canada. This one is the top model with all the options. They have replaced everything, including the main module for the SUV. Did anyone get theirs fixed?


im not sure mine requires the selector to be in the R mode, i think i just have it programed on the central screen settings and it seems to work, illl have to check it out again.


----------



## Canada_112211 (Nov 24, 2020)

herkguy said:


> im not sure mine requires the selector to be in the R mode, i think i just have it programed on the central screen settings and it seems to work, illl have to check it out again.


Thank you, my car is in the right setup, both on the r, and selected within the computer. the dealership themselves are at an impasse, they cannot figure it out as well. It has been in the shop five times and they've replaced basically everything.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Canada_112211 said:


> Thank you, my car is in the right setup, both on the r, and selected within the computer. the dealership themselves are at an impasse, they cannot figure it out as well. It has been in the shop five times and they've replaced basically everything.


I have a 2020 highline (Canada) and it works perfectly fine on mine. Took a bit to figure it out but works fine for me. The mirror switch on the drivers door definitely needs to be set in the R position for that function to work though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canada_112211 (Nov 24, 2020)

carenthusiat said:


> it's been the same for me... not sure why


Did anyone ever find a fix for this?


----------



## Oiler Country (Feb 7, 2021)

Up here in Alberta Canada and same issue occurring on my 2019 Highline, told dealer about this issue they said they fixed problem however within day or so continued to occur: callled the back and they said they would contact VW corporate and take note, haven’t heard back since October for solution. Seems wide spread on 2019’s


----------



## Barryspc (Feb 21, 2021)

Same problem with my 2019 highline in Vancouver Canada. When that happens I just push the memory seat button again for it to return to position. Still waiting for a solution.


----------



## Canada_112211 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello, anyone have any luck with getting this resolved?


----------



## PdxTech (Apr 7, 2021)

I have the 2019 SEL-P with the same problem, I just had to turn the feature off to live with it. It's a software problem and VW won't even admit it or look at it. The 2019 SEL P&R series have other software issues that they ignored like the fact that it reports an Unlocked status to carnet even when locked, and since it's now an old model year they don't care.


----------



## Canada_112211 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello, Volkswagen has claimed that there is a software patch available that fixes this problem. Has anyone tried the software patch? It is apparently a hidden patch that the dealer must request from Volkswagen Corporate.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Canada_112211 said:


> Hello, Volkswagen has claimed that there is a software patch available that fixes this problem. Has anyone tried the software patch? It is apparently a hidden patch that the dealer must request from Volkswagen Corporate.


You guys must have great dealers. If I showed up with that request at my dealer they will refer me to mental institute or at least think I am one of those conspiracy theorists


----------



## WorstCaseOntario (Jun 6, 2021)

Canada_112211 said:


> Hello, Volkswagen has claimed that there is a software patch available that fixes this problem. Has anyone tried the software patch? It is apparently a hidden patch that the dealer must request from Volkswagen Corporate.


I'll ask on Monday but 2/3 dealers in my city don't seem to want to actually fix the problem. It's been two years and I think I had the mirror motor replaced but they say they can't replicate it but sure as **** the mirror dips down and fails to come to the set position. It's beyond frustrating.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

So, I checked this out on my 2019 SEL-P, I had the dial set to "R", and when I put the Tiguan in Reverse the mirror dipped. When I then shifted to Drive, the mirror did not return to it's normal position. I then turned the dial to "0" (or O for off), and the mirror returned to it's usual position.


----------



## PdxTech (Apr 7, 2021)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> So, I checked this out on my 2019 SEL-P, I had the dial set to "R", and when I put the Tiguan in Reverse the mirror dipped. When I then shifted to Drive, the mirror did not return to it's normal position. I then turned the dial to "0" (or O for off), and the mirror returned to it's usual position.


The 2 dealers in my area don't care about customers and don't even bother VW, since it's software and they don't have a clue what that is. I can't blame them since VW does not offer to correct it for them.
As a side note any time my e-Golf had a problem the servicemgr just wants to blame my charger or house wiring, even for problems not related to electric system.


----------

